# I thought he started taking testosterone....



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We are back to where we started: three or four times a week, sometimes two days in a row. Sunday he woke me up and we had sex. I can't remember the last time he's done that. It's been two years I think. 
After MC, a bad antidepressant, talks about low T, and trying other supplements, I could have sworn he started taking androgel. He keeps saying no. 
I asked him again last night and he told he he's been taking sublingual B12 every day. I highly recommend this! Awesome!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Way to go, congrats for the both of you!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's amazing how much better my mood is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy for you


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

What is "*sublingual*" B12?

I have my husband taking B12, but never heard of this... I also have him taking some Zinc, a multi, fish oil, some DHEA, garlic, he gets a nice handful in the morning, has no idea what I am feeding him... but trusts my research. 

Congratulations - on your renewed Sex life Diwali123... :smthumbup:


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> What is "*sublingual*" B12?


It looks like it's B12 that is absorbed by placing it under the tongue.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I have tried many kinds of b12 for my own energy. B12 doesn't absorb well in the digestive tract which is why people get shots of it. I have found the sublingual works just as well as a shot, but swallowing it really feels like it does nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

IIRC LSD worked the same way. At least that's what a I heard. From someone, else. 

So where can I score some sublingual B12?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You really can't eat LSD, has to be eyes or under the tongue. Any drug store should have B12. 
And LSD is not an aphrodisiac, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

StargateFan said:


> IIRC LSD worked the same way. At least that's what a I heard. From someone, else.
> 
> So where can I score some sublingual B12?


LSD? Far out man :rofl:


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> You really can't eat LSD, has to be eyes or under the tongue. Any drug store should have B12.
> And LSD is not an aphrodisiac, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it depends on your mood. I heard (from other people of course) that it can be quite amazing, when you are much younger.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> I think it depends on your mood. I heard (from other people of course) that it can be quite amazing, when you are much younger.


LSD is a fantastic drug. I used to take it when I was younger, I discovered so much about myself on that drug. It really changes your perception and opens you up... at least for me it did. I used it very spiritually, not just to be dumb for the high.


It's a great spiritual tool imo.

To the OP, congratulations, it's so much nicer to be happy in life.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought some b12 for myself. I have not felt myself since I turned 40. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> What is "*sublingual*" B12?
> 
> I have my husband taking B12, but never heard of this... I also have him taking some Zinc, a multi, fish oil, some DHEA, garlic, he gets a nice handful in the morning, has no idea what I am feeding him... but trusts my research.
> 
> Congratulations - on your renewed Sex life Diwali123... :smthumbup:


I'm sure he does SA! Wink wink nudge nudge say no more.

Nothing quite like a good handful in the morning.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I'm sure he does SA! Wink wink nudge nudge say no more.
> 
> Nothing quite like a good handful in the morning.


Maybe for you. I think a mouthful would have it beat though.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

What concentration did you get. I just looked it up and see 1000mg to 5000mg. Can you give a brand? Thanks


----------

